# MY2010 Headlight Restoration



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Had Superglass Southampton restore my headlights and did an amazing job.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They look well, what was there charge?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Skint said:


> They look well, what was there charge?


£45 +VAT / Light


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Money well spent👍


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Skint said:


> Money well spent👍
> [/QUOTE
> Thank you and they look great and the guy spent almost 1 hour on each


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Make sure you keep them waxed or they'll go dull again within weeks


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

SKNAM said:


> Make sure you keep them waxed or they'll go dull again within weeks


Absolutely. I’ve had it ceramic coated that required 24hrs no washing or touching to fully dry coat


----------

